# Best angle heads



## Justinsri (Jan 28, 2019)

Okay so after digging around on these forms I found a few ancient post about angle heads. My question is has any of this information changed? The last thread I saw was from 2011. Since then I know at least Columbia angle heads have changed. What are the best Taping Tools and why?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I really don't know if there's a "best", they all get the job done if set up correctly. My Drywall Masters have been a really long lasting head, but I don't mind Tape Tech or Northstar. The new Columbias do look like a nice head also. A few guys I used to work around loved their Tape Worm heads.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

We have been using Ames tools exclusively as of late, no complaints but my buddy a coworker brought his new Columbia 3in angle head in for me to try wow that head run so nice,!! He’s a die hard Columbia guy


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Northstar angle heads are great. I have been using the same pair for over 10 years with zero maintenance or issues and they run a sweet angle.

As far as differences between brands in general, here are my thoughts:

Tapetech- most expensive, foreign parts/materials

Northstar- great build quality, North American parts/materials

Columbia- great build quality, North American parts/materials, occasionally on sale at All-Wall

Drywall Master- great build quality, North American parts/materials, often on sale at All-Wall

Level 5- least expensive, foreign parts/materials

Blue Line- unique design/parts

Tapeworm- unique design/parts


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

TapePro have the CFP75 it is a plastic body with stainless steel frames and carbide blades. All the benefits of a corner finisher but with half the weight. it works amazing on a compound tube. Vanman put me onto the ides of using the tube. After giving it a go the mudrunner went straight to Ebay.


----------

